# Need new jacket!



## AlxStat (Oct 20, 2010)

that oakley jacket is a really good deal


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Don't you have any local board shops near you? 

Why don't you just pick one up there?

Local > Online.


----------



## ttccnn (Mar 31, 2011)

I will go with the oakley if these 3 jacket. look much cooler than four square in the picture.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

I have three Oakley jackets and I say you won't be dissapointed with that one. It's got the wrist Gaiters and powder skirt witch I wouldn't buy a jacket without one. If ya ever get new pants and get Oakley it will snap together and be like one happy outfit!


----------



## AtBothEnds (Oct 16, 2011)

Based on the specs I think the Oakley jacket is the best but I have no experience with any of these. After the Oakley I'd look at the Foursquare and ignore the 686 because it only has a 5K rating in the waterproof/breathable department.


----------



## oskar (Nov 23, 2010)

Don't buy 686, horrible quality...


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Don't let oskar, the negative nancy, color your impression with his one sour experience. I've had 686 Smarty jackets that stood up to abuse for years and the only thing that went wrong with them is they started to fade in color a little bit.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

Definitely go to a local store and at least try on something from OAKLEY to get the right fit (if that's the brand you want). I made the mistake of buying a Burton coat last year online and the arms were a little short. Gloves kept popping out of the sleeves = SUX. Not to mention it was as basic as a coat could get. I wasn't impressed.

I tried on a Quicksilver a few years back and it was insane. It was also ~$300 so I passed, but def seemed worth it for the technology in it and the comfort. I wish i knew what model it was...

Anyway, DEFINITELY try on the coat before you buy if possible. You'll be much happier.


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

I ended up supporting the local shop and I'm glad I did, sizing between companies was ridiculously different. Some XL's fit like trash bags, and some Large's were skin tight. Pretty strange. I found a past season Rome DSK shell and snagged it. 8k/8k, critically taped, skirt and wrist gaiters. For $115, I can live with that. This is the one.









Since I've never used a shell(always had the zip in/out fleece jackets) what should I look into for some extra warmth? I already have an under armor long sleeve, but what can go on top of that?


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Just wear a hoodie. Depending on how heavy it is on warmer days a long sleeve t may be all you need


----------



## Chump (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry to hijack the thread but does anyone have any experience with the sizing of Oakley jackets? I have no local stores to go see how they fit. I am concerned the 'loose' fit could be insanely huge


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

I would def. try a local shop before you buy online to get a feel for sizing. Plus, local shops sometimes run deals where if you spend a certain amount you get a free lift ticket. I bought a special blend jacked for $160 (reg. $200, 20% off) and got a free weekday lift ticket to a local mountain.


----------



## DrEricFautstein (Apr 18, 2010)

I can say that the 2011/2012 Oakley Jackets run pretty standard. I am 5'9, ~155-160 or so, and I buy a large in hoodies, tees, coats, etc. 99% of the time. I tried on and bought a large in the 11-12' Oakley Lava jacket, and it fits me really well. Almost identical to my sz. Large Burton jacket from about 5 years back, except I would say the Oakley Lava has slightly longer sleeves. It's a good size to layer with, as they call it a "loose fit", and it is definitely a "loose" normal running size type of jacket. However, I would say if you are a little bigger than me, and like your jackets pretty baggy you could definitely rock an XL. That's about all I can compare it to though man. I tried on the L, and XL, so I can only assume a medium would be good for someone 5'6, 5'8ish, 140 lbs or lighter, give or take. As always, people have their own opinions on everything so go in your shop and try on some Oakley jackets to get an idea of their size. I have heard good things about Oakley outerwear so I am giving them a shot. Peace,


----------

